# Kurt Sanderling's Shostakovich



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Last night I listened to his 5th. It was an amazing experience, filled with lots of emotions, and at the end, overwhelming feelings of awe, wonder, and pathos. The SQ was excellent as well.

So I am wondering about his other recordings.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Asll of them have high interpretative standards, the Berlin classics (1, 6,5, 6, 8, 10, 15) issues I have have a bit of raunchy sound, the 15 with The Cleveland Band on Erato is very fine, there are some "Bootlegs" floating around the internet of Eights he have done with The Berliners and the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestras that are Smashing!
There is a live Ten with the French National orchestra on INA/Radio France, it is ok at best, I feel that the orchestra don't follow that well..

Trying to remember if there's any Shostakovich among the "BBC Legends" Releases with Sanderling, but I don't have them at the moment to check!

/ptr


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

There are no Shostakovich Symphonies on the Sanderling BBC Legends - there are three CDs in that series with him.
- Mahler 4(BBCL 4248-2) 
- Mahler 9(BBCL 4232-2) 
- Heldenleben/Schubert Unfinished(BBCL 4262-2).


----------

